# Bristlenose plecos and driftwood



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anyone successfully kept bn plecos without driftwood in the aquarium. I only ask because I'm tired of the underside of my driftwood piece becoming a collection of all the plecos poop and Dowling up the water.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

They need it for digestion. I would not recommend keeping them without any wood. Besides that they also need a place to hang out during the day and the underside of a piece of driftwood it ideal. I have pieces of driftwood in several of my tanks that I cannot and have not moved in years. I have no idea what is under it, but vacuuming the rest of the tanks every 2 weeks seems to get enough dirt out to keep the fish healthy. So I do not worry about the gunk caught under the driftwood.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Does it have to be what's labeled as driftwood or is any type of wood sold in pet stores ok?


----------



## lothlin (Sep 10, 2014)

Repashy sells a gel food specifically made for wood-rasping species, if you ever decide you really need to lose the driftwood - http://www.store.repashy.com/morning-wood-4-oz-bag-wholesale-clone.html.

I wonder if it would replace the wood? I haven't tried it myself, my bristlenoses have a nice fat piece of wood to hang out on.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok cool, but for my question above. Can it be any kind of wood sold in pet stores?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Some wood sold in pet stores is for reptiles and isn't safe in fish tanks. As long as it's wood specifically for aquariums (usually driftwood) it's fine.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Malaysian driftwood is the best. Mopani is too hard, grape vines (sold in pet stores for reptiles) mess up the tank, spider wood and manzanita is lacking the width to provide hiding spaces. Oak is ok if you remove the bark and boil it first. I have one piece of mangrove root in a shrimp only tank but it used to be in a tank where I raised baby BNs. They liked it but it would not do for adult BNs again because the branches are too narrow. Large dried bamboo can be used to house BN's but I never saw mine rasping on it.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

My local fish store has some.wood called hornwood. It's pretty nice, isn't skinny like spider wood. It really looked like pieces of driftwood, but a little more aesthetically pleasing. Can this wood still be sufficient for the plecos dietary needs?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm using driftwood I bought from a guy who goes and collects it off the beaches in North Florida. I have no idea what type of wood it is but it's doing fine in my tanks. Go find some driftwood, clean it up and use that.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, Bristlenose Plecos need wood to rasp on as apart of their diet.

Small or skinny pieces of wood can be used, as long as other hiding places are provided. 

If you don't want wood resting on the substrate:

Stand it up, so there is minimal substrate contact.









Or, use suction cups and hang it.









Or, suspend it from above.









Also, I searched hornwood for you and found that it's safe. 

Good Luck and Have Fun!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got these in my 90. They look like tree stumps. 

The last one is in one of the 55s.

Both of these tanks have breeder plecos. The 90 has albino breeders.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

fishkeeper01 said:


> Thanks for the help!


What did you decide to do?


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm going to look into the hornwood, my lfs has a whole bunch for very cheap so I'm going to look for some pieces I like. How do I use suction cups? I think that is something really different and I'd like to know how to do it.

Also on a side note, how long should I cure the driftwood? Typically I put it in a bucket and then fill that bucket with boiling water. I change the water once the water has kind of cooled off, and then fill it up with boiled water again.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

How long should I cure the wood if I'm putting it in a bucket of boiling water. Note that I'm not boiling the piece as it's too big but I am soaking it in boiling water.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

fishkeeper01 said:


> How long should I cure the wood if I'm putting it in a bucket of boiling water. Note that I'm not boiling the piece as it's too big but I am soaking it in boiling water.


What is meant when you say "cure" the wood? Remove tannins? Get it to sink or other? 

When I collect wood, I try to find wood with the correct dryness rather than work to treat it after the fact. I find it may take years to remove the sap in some pieces, so don't try that but choose dry and then work out ways to get it to sink. 

Since wood is such a good insulator for heat, I might guess it might take several days of boiling to get the center temperature to 100 degrees in a 6" inch piece. 
So time depends on what purpose and the shape/size of the wood.


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

U guess until it sinks


----------

